# Hold 10mls Of Eliquid They Said



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

So I got free one these from the factory. I must say it isn't bad.






It's called the E-Flare

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

what do they do exactly?


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Its a Vision product, its self feeding. Takes 18650 or 18350 battery. Dual Coil. Goes from 3.3V to 4.3V nothing higher, I think looks quite slick


----------



## ET (1/4/14)

yes but on a svd you can probably use it for a walking stick  piccies on a svd so we can see the size please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Wont fit on an svd @denizenx its all one unit

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (1/4/14)

its what i get for not looking at the pic properly. thought i saw 2 pieces there, not the linked unit it is
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...304-stainless-decorative-black-stainless.html
there is more pics here of this interesting device.


----------

